# Our song got played on radio last night!



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I know a lot of you guys got radio play and tours and all, but for us it's the first time...one of our song played on CIBL last night. It seems to be a "real" radio station , with advertsing and all during the day( in don't know a lot about montreal's radio stations). They played us at 11:30 pm though , but it's special to hear yourself on the radio for the first time.

I'm pretty happy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations!

Heraing your own tunes on the radio is a very cool experience.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, the closest I ever came to that was having demos played on a college radio station.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'll always remember the first time i heard something of mine on the radio.. it's a hell of a nice feeling.. congratulations all the way!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Only happened to me once, by chance, and what a feeling it is! Congratulations, hope it's the first of many!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

i remember the frist time we stop the car on the side of the road and sang along way to go keep it up. :banana: :banana: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats man. It was Christmas Eve morning, 8:17 am 2007 for me. I'll never forget it. And dude: it never gets old. Now wait until the SOCAN cheque shows up. :wink:


----------



## csrMark (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats :food-smiley-004:

It's a bigger acomplishment then what most of us have had


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

congrats man thats awesome,:rockon:

whats your bands name, do you guys have a myspace?


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

We're called "Les Faramineux" , and our myspace is www.myspace.com/lesfaramineux
It's good old punk rock, and we have lots of fun doing it :smile:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Tres Bon!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## 2Three (May 14, 2008)

Very cool, congrats. 

Maybe one day that will happen for me too


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Right on mon ami.
Sounds like a little Zappa influence there
and early Max Webster (no cigarettes,
no matches..iieeeeeeeee....).


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Good for you chum, I can only dream of when that day happens. Enjoy it and be proud!


----------

